# AudioSource EQ100



## rjwtoy (Jan 6, 2010)

I have an older AudioSource EQ100 that I plan on using once again, it does a pretty good job when I listen to CD's as I was told I couldn't use it for movies....or can I?

But the problem is I haven't used it in a while and have all new equipment and can't remember how to hook it up, can anyone help me? I have a Sony BX-1 Blu Ray player and Harman Kardon AVR247 to be used with it, anyone that can help, I thank you ahead of time. I have the cables for it, just can't remember what goes where.


----------



## rjwtoy (Jan 6, 2010)

When I had this running before, I would use the CD input on my receiver and have to turn the EQ on to play CD's through the DVD player, without the EQ on it wouldn't play. I had it hooked up with a digital coax cable. In DVD mode on the receiver I could play movies and the EQ was non existant. 

But now I have a Blu ray player and have (and this where it gets confusing) a HDMI cord to the receiver as most but for some reason I can't get regular DVD's to play audio through HDMI so I hooked up a separate digital coaxial cable and switch the OSD depending on the format of movie I play. 

Like I said, I had this running before only for CD purposes and was happy with the enhancement in sound, I just can't remember how the I hooked it up.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

These equalizers used to connect to a receiver’s tape monitor loop, which would allow any selected signal sources to feed through the equalizer when the “Tape Monitor” switch was engaged. Typically the “Tape Monitor” switch would remain engaged all the time.

Modern receivers no longer have switchable tape monitor loops. So, the only way to connect the equalizer will be in-line between the source component (CD or DVD player) and the receiver, using the analog connections (red/white RCA’s). If you're using a DVD player for CDs, you could use the receiver's CD input, as you did before. Digital signals from the player will not be equalized, as analog and digital signal paths are isloated. So DVD movies will play as normal, w/o the EQ in the signal chain.

Alternately, if you have an outboard amp for the L/R mains, the equalizer could be connected between the pre amp and amplifier.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## rjwtoy (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the input, I played around with it last night and did exactly what you said. I ran rca's from the Blu ray (CD) to the EQ, then from the EQ to the receiver and I use the OSD to switch the signal to Analog. But I don't recall having to switch the input before, I could just keep it on coaxial.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I'd suggest sending the DVD player's analog signal to a spare input, like CD. If there is nothing but an analog signal connected to that input, the receiver should default to analog.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## rjwtoy (Jan 6, 2010)

I have it into CD and I think I tampered with the OSD a little too much and changed things up a bit but it defaults now yes. I have three audio sources coming out of my blu ray player now (HDMI, analog, and digital coax) because for some reason I can't get regular movies to produce sound through my HDMI cord so I added the digital coax and switch it accordingly. 

I will upgrade my EQ in the future but for now this does a decent job. Thanks for the help.


----------

